# All aluminium vs steel frame/alum skin



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I tried to do some research and all I could dig out is just so controversial... Some people said NEVER go with the combo, some that steel frame is more reliable. :think: My concern is would steel frame rust (even on those pricey trailers)?

Opinions/experience are very welcome!


----------

